# my newest toy



## kd0afk (Jan 16, 2013)

A prairie tool company bench grinder. I haven't put an indicator on it yet because I don't own one but it doesn't seem to have any wobble in the wheel. It runs very quiet and with very little if no vibration. 
The only issue is I need a spacer for the left guard but I can make that. I do want to strip and paint it black to match my lathe and other tools and want to get a new label for the front.
I paid $70 for it. Now I need a good pillar tool.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 16, 2013)

Great score. Very solid and made to last


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice find.
Tin


----------



## wm460 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great find, from the days when they built them to last.


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 22, 2013)

I have photographed the sticker on the grinder and cleaned up the image in photoshop and I'm going to have the local print shop make me a glossy label to replace the old one. I will apply it after I strip and paint it.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 22, 2013)

kd0afk said:


> I have photographed the sticker on the grinder and cleaned up the image in photoshop and I'm going to have the local print shop make me a glossy label to replace the old one. I will apply it after I strip and paint it.



I hope you started the image clean up with better pics than you posted here 
I'd be happy to help clean them up further and convert the image to adobe illustrator format so your printer can obtain the best output possible.

If you have trouble finding a local print shop that can do justice to the label you might wish to try online decal printers who specialize in printing decals for restorations. They can create a layered decal with a white to get the proper looking white in the label... inkjet and laserjet printers cannot print white.

I cannot tell from the photo exactly, but the edge looks like a silver foil as well... is that the case?


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 23, 2013)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I hope you started the image clean up with better pics than you posted here
> I'd be happy to help clean them up further and convert the image to adobe illustrator format so your printer can obtain the best output possible.
> 
> If you have trouble finding a local print shop that can do justice to the label you might wish to try online decal printers who specialize in printing decals for restorations. They can create a layered decal with a white to get the proper looking white in the label... inkjet and laserjet printers cannot print white.
> ...


I will keep the online decal printers in mind and will google some right now.

I did take a better photo. I am using it as a background image and might even try it in flash. I think the vector graphics would work better as an image.


----------



## rodw (Jan 23, 2013)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I hope you started the image clean up with better pics than you posted here
> I'd be happy to help clean them up further and convert the image to adobe illustrator format so your printer can obtain the best output possible.
> 
> If you have trouble finding a local print shop that can do justice to the label you might wish to try online decal printers who specialize in printing decals for restorations. They can create a layered decal with a white to get the proper looking white in the label... inkjet and laserjet printers cannot print white.
> ...



To print your label properly, Photoshop is not the right tool. It needs to be re-typeset into Adobe Illustrator format so you get nice sharp text. Either pay your printer to do this for you or accept Toronto's offer would be my recommendation. I live in the printing space for my real job so it would be nice to see your restoration done properly. And yes , no output devices in my world print white, it is always left to the substrate (eg. paper) for white  colour.


----------



## microcraft (Jan 23, 2013)

rodw said:


> To print your label properly, Photoshop is not the right tool. It needs to be re-typeset into Adobe Illustrator format so you get nice sharp text. Either pay your printer to do this for you or accept Toronto's offer would be my recommendation. I live in the printing space for my real job so it would be nice to see your restoration done properly. And yes , no output devices in my world print white, it is always left to the substrate (eg. paper) for white  colour.



There used to be  home printer that did indeed print white. The  ALPS 5000, but I believe they are no longer made.   I would love to have one as I have several projects that could use white labeling.  They show up on eBay but are $$.


----------



## kd0afk (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got a reply from a restoration decal company and they want $42 for it. I kind of like it the way it is.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 23, 2013)

kd0afk said:


> I just got a reply from a restoration decal company and they want $42 for it. I kind of like it the way it is.



Well, if you were a modeler and needed decals more frequently I'd suggest that you get a DecalProFX dry transfer decal kit to make your own. This is a great system that has some unique features... like the ability to create etched metals using the decal as a resist. Etched brass can be painted in the depression to make awesome looking plaques. A variant of the process allows the system to be used to create  circuit boards. 

The system allows the user to build layered decals with white or metalics so there is no need to retain a substrate medium as a carrier image.

The downside is that you need two things to use the system... access to a laser printer or copier is easy since you can just take your artwork to staples or some other shop to get laser copies. The next requirement is that you need to have a laminator... 

A kit without laminator costs about $85 bucks and will allow you to create a great many decals. The decal can be clear coated for really long life. 

You may wish to check them out...

http://www.pulsarprofx.com/decalpro/Vertical/1_MENU/1b_Overview/Overview.html


----------



## sssfox (Jan 23, 2013)

I ordered some paper from this place:

http://www.papilio.com/


I use it to make decals and it does what they say.  The only issue I have is that sometimes, if I wet it too much, the glue doesn't stick. 

They sell it with both clear and white backgrounds.  They have several different products and at least one should do what you want.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 24, 2013)

sssfox said:


> I ordered some paper from this place:
> 
> http://www.papilio.com/
> 
> ...



Unfortunately waterslide decals frequently suffer poor adhesion due to the gelatin becoming overly saturated... plus they tear very easily due to the thin substrate and toner layers. 

Speaking from experience, while good results can be had with waterslide decals on plastics and other very smooth surfaces, the results are usually less than satisfactory on rough cast surfaces.


----------

